# Parking Garages!!!



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

San jose just got a nice looking modern looking parking garage with lots of metal/glass that isnt just a boring piece of concrete, which made me wonder if there are lots of nice-looking parking garages. Does your city have cool(unusual) parking garages? Im interested to see various different types
fourth street garage:


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey! cool thread


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The UES tends to have some nice looking garages.


----------



## ozscorpio7 (May 6, 2006)

Cool , I know this is old but what that heck

I have seen some cool parking lots in Tokyo Drift FF3 , revolver style

Also does anybody know what type of parking lot was in AngerManagment ? i was in the States and kinda like an elevator , they threw a Lexus from it .

I would also be cool something like the I robot garaga that was wicked!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I am not sure if the Tunnel Garage, in TriBeCa, has been demolished already, but it would be a big loss b/c it doesn't look ugly unlike a lot of others.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow! That one's a beauty!! ^^


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

mr_storms said:


> San jose's
> fourth street garage:


Nice thread! 

There's something i want to know regarding the management of these "urban equipment", are they runned by the local/city transport comission/institute/company?... 

what's the payment rate in this garage?, for example


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Another Manhattan garage that looks good and it's located in Inwood at Sherman Ave and Broadway, but this one was orignally a car dealership before it became a garage, though it still holds cars despite that change.


----------

